# Unluckiest bull on the planet



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What a bad, clumsy way to go... super unlucky.






-DallanC


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

that's a shame. misjudged the jump by just a little. must have been a little tired.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I showed this to a coworker a couple weeks ago. Never seen anything like it.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Too bad. Must have broken his neck even though it seemed like he had plenty of movement in his legs after the fall. Not quite sure what killed him. ————SS


----------



## widget22 (Mar 10, 2016)

I had a buddy see a 170+ buck in velvet do the same thing a couple years back. He reported it to DNR and asked if he could have the head. They told him they needed to hold it for 30 days before they could release it, but that during that time they just leave the heads outside and the velvet usually rots. He got a couple nice pics with the buck before the dnr officer removed it though


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

That is terrible. What a way to go.


----------

